# Is it possible to create a multi coloured photoshop brush



## OmAhHung (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi, I can't seem to change the colour of the brushed i downloaded... even if i can i could only get 2 coloured shades.. is it possible to change the colour to multi-coloured ones?


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

Short answer : No. 
Brushes are saved as shades of grey. Changing the color (in my example, red) changes them to shades of the color.

To have them multicolor requires more advanced functions and tweaking (in my example the brush stroke is on a separate layer with a gradient overlay layer effect)


----------

